

Competing with the iPhone - zephyrfalcon
http://kuoi.com/~kamikaze/read.php?id=265

======
pavlov
A blog with a 1995 design and a grid background that doesn't align with the
text criticizes the Windows Phone 7 interface for being ugly and illegible.
IOW, nothing to see here.

